# Mug press problems help !!!



## olly27 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi i have got a xpress mug press its been working fine for a couple of months now but the other day i started getting problems with browning and lines in the images when doing top to bottom images i have tried lots of different settings and presures but still getting problems also the press doesnt seem to get up to the temputure that i set it to for example 170c set tempture and its flickers around the 166c 168c also when pressing the temp rising icon is always on and not really holding tempture i have spoken to the tec guys at xpres and they are trying to find out what the problem is but i am pretty desperate as got an order of 300 mugs to do by wednesday and im thinking the press has got a fault and would love to know if anyone has had this sort of thing happen to them before 
many thanks olly


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

your images not tight on the mug. had that happen first couple times

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## olly27 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi im putting them on as tight as you can forgot to say when the press is first turned on the first 3 or 4 are fine then it gors to pot again ???


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hmmmm. Wierd. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Browning is typically the result of too much heat or too long. Regardless of what your press says it's running at, the heating element may be "runaway," and it's much hotter than you think. This sounds possible as the first mugs you do are okay.

Ask your press maker for ideas on testing the temperature. A non-contact infrared meter may work, depending on the design of the press.

A press that won't turn off at the correct temperature is a fire danger. So be sure to have this checked out soon.


----------



## greenmonkey (Aug 18, 2012)

Sounds like the heating element is going out. I have a DK3 press and had to replace the element recently.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

What about the lines? I get wrinkles at the top and bottom of a mug sometimes. The wrinkle areas don't dye sub. It's like white vains running into the top and bottom of the mug image. 
I'm using hard pressure 400 degrees for 3 minutes.
If I'm doing this wrong I would like someone to correct me.
Thanks


----------



## greenmonkey (Aug 18, 2012)

GraphicGuy said:


> What about the lines? I get wrinkles at the top and bottom of a mug sometimes. The wrinkle areas don't dye sub. It's like white vains running into the top and bottom of the mug image.
> I'm using hard pressure 400 degrees for 3 minutes.
> If I'm doing this wrong I would like someone to correct me.
> Thanks


Lines are caused by the cover paper wrinkling. This is due to too much pressure AND the cover paper extending past the ends of the mug. When you close the press, it wrinkles the edges of the image. Make sure you have the image taped down well and it's as flat as possible.

Another option: instead of using cover paper, I use a teflon sheet cut to fit the mug. No paper waste and less chance for wrinkles in the image.

Most folks think you need hard pressure on mugs...not so. The pressure needs to be firm enough so that you cannot move the mug once it's in the press.

I have a DK3 press and I press at 400 degrees for 3:45. My mugs are the "Thailand" mugs. I've had the most success with those.

Hope this helps 
Allen


----------

